# 1877 Paterson Maps



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

I was able to score 9 fantastic maps of Paterson from an 1877 atlas published by E.B. Hyde, there are also 5 or 6 engravings of buildings from both Paterson & Passaic NJ. I can't wait to get them all together and have them framed, I plan on putting them on the wall in my living room in the correct placement to show the whole city. Since many of the street names have changed over the years it's will be a great research tool in showing all the known brewers/bottlers/liquor merchants and there exact locations.

 Paterson had a major fire in 1902 burning thru 75% of the main part of the city, so this map will also show me locaions of many structures before the fire. The pages measure 28" x 19" and I got the whole group for $140, and I don't have to feel bad about tearing up an atlas such as this on my own...

 I'll post a few pics from the sellers Ebay adds...better pics after they arrive


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW !   WOW ! !   WOW ! ! !


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> .


 [][] Geeez, I love that name.ACQUACKANONK, try to say that fast three times huh!!!!!!!  Must be Indian........


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice maps, I love stuff like that!

 Hopefully you can get the atlas in good shape someday. I dunno how much yours would run, but the 1873 atlas book for peoria county would run 400+ if in decent shape. I have over 90% of the city/town and township maps from it though; bought a coverless ratty volume for 2 bucks at an auction 12 or 13 years ago and removed what was useful to me. I keep those maps in the truck so I can consult them when exploring/scouting potential dig sites. Pretty darn invaluable; I've made some great finds with their help.

_Please_ post pics when you get those things framed. Gawd I love old maps! []


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2012)

Andy ACQUACKANONK is now parts of modern day Paterson, Passaic & Clifton NJ....many of the towns in NJ have Indian backgrounds, here are the names and their Indian meanings...Many pics to come Plumb...[]


 Absecon....................... Place of swans 
 Assanpink..................... Stony creek 
 Communipaw.................. Landing place from the side of the river 
 Hackensack................... Stream which discharges itself into another on level ground 
 Hohokus........................ Red cedars 
 Lamington...................... From Allamatunk under the hill 
 Lenape.......................... Men among Men 
 Manito........................... God or Almighty Spirit 
 Mantua.......................... (North Jersey Indians) 
 Metuchen....................... Dry firewood 
 Minsi.............................. (Indian tribe) 
 Moonachie...................... Ground hog 
 Matawan......................... Elevated tract of land on either side 
 Navesink......................... Where land goes to a point 
 Nihomus.......................... Probably from na-mahomis, my grandfather 
 Nomahegan...................... From Nouns Mohegans, women Mohegans 
 Passaic Valley 
 Peahala........................... Rushing waters 
 Peapack.......................... Place of water roots 
 Peckman.......................... Brook From pakihm, cranberry 
 Raritan............................. From Naraticong, possibly river behind the island 
 Rockaway......................... Possibly from Powawachne, creek between two hills 
 Saconk............................ Outlet of a stream 
 Scheyichbi........................ Land of the shell wampum 
 Seacaucus........................ Black snakes 
 Succasunna....................... Black stone or iron ore 
 Tammany.......................... From Tamanend, beaver-like, amiable 
 Totowa............................. Between (meaning the falls are between the river and mountain) 
 Tuckahoe.......................... Roots used as food 
 Unamis.............................. The fishermen 
 Walam............................... Olum Red score or painted record 
 Wanaque........................... Land of sassafras 
 Watsessing........................ Stony hill 
 Weehawken........................ Place of gulls 
 Whippany........................... Place of the arrowwood 



 From an old hand written ledger done by J.P. Crayon of Union Hill the meaning of many Indian names in this vicinity are given.

 Mish-il-li-neck
 he pronounces Mack-i-naw, the last syllable rhymes with saw, while in spelling the Mack-a-naw he pronounces Mishillimackanack
 Acquackannunk
 Indian name of place where gum blocks were found for pounding corn
 Ho-bo-ken
 Indian name for tobacco pipe
 Hack-en-sack
 A stream that unites with another at low level
 Mus-con-et-cong
 A rapid running stream
 Netcong
 A contraction of same
 Nav-i-sink
 Indian name for good fishing place
 Pis-cat-a-way
 Getting dark
 Pas-sa-ic
 Lenape Indian name for valley . . . Spelled in old deed 1687, Passick, 1688, Pisaic, 1718, Passaik; 1719, Passyock. The river was called by the Indians Pach-sa-jeck, which signified flowing through the valley
 Pek-han-nek
 Indian work for Pequannock meaning dark river
 Ha-na or Han-veh
 Means water in motion
 Le-chan-hanna
 Original of Lackawanna
 Wi-hil-luck
 Indian name for river, thus
 Lenape-wi-hil-luck
 (Delaware) river of the Lenape
 Mohican-wi-hil-luck
 (Hudson) rive of the Mohican
 Scheyich-by (Shaik-bee)
 the general Indian name for New Jersey or land between Delaware and ocean
 Sha-by-a-ki
 or shoreland so called by the Lenni-Lenape
 Hup-pa-chung
 Hopatcong
 Kant-ka-wi-an-ning
 Budd lake
 Al-a-ma-tong
 Allamuchy
 Wat-chung
 Orange Mt. range also called Wat-shu-ung more correctly Wachtschu
 Pic-at-tina-na
 Indian name for Mt. cut up in peaks and valleys, the name given to green pond, mountain range - locally Picatinny Powder Works
 Min-ah-sin-ing
 Indian name of place where the stones are gathered together - locally Minisink
 Ar-ra-reek
 Indian name given to Pompton Lakes
 Suck-ah-sin
 Black Stone
 Suck-as-sin-ning
 Place of blackstone, name given to Succasunna
 Zuk-ka-zun-ning
 Succasunna was spelled by John Reading in 1713-16 in old deeds given by him - also in half a dozen different ways always commincing with 'Z'
 Sha-wan-guck or Sha-wan-gung
 Indian name usually given to Mountain - Webster pronounces Shon-gum. Indian words ending in 'uck' or 'ung' do not sound K or G - but a sound between 'a' - usually has a broad sound 'aw'
 Wa-wa-am-da
 Indian name for winding river, modernized to Wa-way, 'anda' broad 'a' on first syllable only
 Rar-i-tan
 Forked River
 Rockaway
 From Rockawack tribe of Indians, who encamped where village is located - name also given to river and mentioned in old deeds as Rock and Way
 Openaka
 Modern Ninkey or Ninky, is name mentioned in deeds and surveys supposed to be the Indian name of the place - if so, probably an Indian Chief, as this was inhabited by the Rockawacks
 Whip-an-y
 Indian name of Arrow Creek, more probably from the Whip-pan-nong tribe of Indians


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 13, 2012)

I love those old county atlases. I am fortunate to have 2 copies of the 1874 Portage County, Ohio atlas which has a drawing of my house. I've found the drawings to be very accurate, but unfortunately they almost never show the outhouse.

 Those residential streets look like privy diggers heaven with the tiny lots. The settlement pattern at that date was different in most towns around here, with mostly larger lots with more streets added in the early 1900s. What's the story with the page with the water shown over the lots? Are those paper streets, or had that been filled in and developed by that time?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 14, 2012)

[] where gum blocks are found for pounding corn!! woulda never guessed that!! still like that word........acquackanonk


----------



## ironmountain (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow..those are amazing..not only for the history, but for the artwork on those. I love old maps.  They look to be in phenomenal shape too.  I especially love the older bldgs you have in their.  Great find for sure.


----------

